# Notebook bis max 1200€ XMX welche Zusammenstellung?



## zeroz (4. Oktober 2012)

*Notebook bis max 1200€ XMX welche Zusammenstellung?*

Hallo, ich bin etwas länger schon auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Notebook für mich. Gedacht ist es in erster Linie zum designen bzw. erstellen von Grafiken und zum zocken von Games wie Anno, Hawken und CoD etc mittlere Details. Ansonsten fürs Internet und Filme schauen. Am liebsten wäre mir ein 17 Zoller. Bei mySN habe ich mir die Advanced Series angeschaut und zusammen gestellt i7, 8GB, 750 GB HDD, GTX660, Killer NIC WLAN.  Leider aber wieder verworfen da die GTX660 fest verlötet ist. Wie sieht es bei One.de aus? Gibt es vielleicht sogar etwas vergleichbares von anderen Herstellern? Lenovo evtl. 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Hilfe.


----------



## fadade (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*

Also üblicherweise wirst du mit Mainstream-Modellen von Lenovo/ASUS/Samsung/Acer/......... erst recht fest verlötete GPUs bekommen.
Hast du dir bei Schenker schonmal die P-Serie angesehen? Da kann man die GPUs nämlich auch tauschen 
Könnte preislich nur vielleicht eng werden (aber Kompromisse muss man mit weniger als 2000€ sowieso eingehen.

Von Lenovo gäbe es das Y580 (15") mit sehr ähnlicher Hardwareausstattung und auch Full-HD-Auflösung, falls gewünscht.
Oder das MSI GE70, oder ein (etwas schwächeres) ASUS N76VZ ... oder oder oder, aber alle mit fest verlöteter CPU.

Vielleicht sind die MSI-Barebones bei Hawkforce GPU-mäßig ja auch aufrüstbar, da müsstest du mal nachschauen.
Bei One.de bzw. XMX.de gibt es u.a. die MSI-Barebones und auch die Clevo-Barebones (siehe Schenker A-Serie).

Diese beiden sollten aber auf jeden Fall eine austauschbare GPU bieten: XMX Gaming Notebook M73-2N by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop und XMX Gaming Notebook M56-2N by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop. Aber warum ist dir das so wichtig? MXM-Module bekommt man eh kaum, und wenn dann nur ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Alex555 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*

ich würde warten bis Notebooks mit den "neuen" Kepler releast werden (GTX 670MX und GTX 675MX) . 
Zum Thema MXM: Du kannst die GPU dann wechseln ja, aber es sind einschränkungen vorhanden da: 
 - DIe Kühlung auf die ursprüngliche GPU aufgelegt ist
 - Du ein spezielles VBIOS installieren musst, damit die GPU überhaupt funktioniert (selbst modden oder aus dem Internet) 
Es gibt aber auch Hersteller, bei denen das Wechseln der GPU duetlich einfacher ist (alienware, dafür teuer).


----------



## fadade (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*

Stimmt, also wenn du statt der GTX660M lieber noch mehr Leistung wünschst (z.B. GTX670M) dann solltest du noch etwas warten, da diese momentan noch auf dem alten 40nm-Verfahren basieren.

@alex: Wie ist denn der GPU-Wechsel bei Alienware einfacher? Haben die da ihr eigenes System? (bzw. achten sie auf ständige Kompatibilität zur Kühlung etc. ?)


----------



## zeroz (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*

Hmmm...  hab ich mir auch schon überlegt gehabt etwas zu warten. Da es mein erstes Notebook wird. Die Entwicklung von Grafikkarten geht rasant schnell, daher wollte ich unbedingt eine die nicht fest gelötet und austauschbar ist. Vorallem nach der Garantie geht jetzt sagen wir mal deine Graka kaputt, bei einer gesteckten bist du wenigstens in der Lage diese zu tauschen was bei gelöteten nicht der Fall ist. Aber ich kenne mich da sowieso nicht so richtig gut aus, ich stelle mir das nämlich so ähnlich wie beim Desktop PC vor.


----------



## fadade (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*

Ist ja auch so ähnlich wie beim Desktop. Gegen entsprechenden Aufpreis 
Muss man halt abwägen ob man das möchte, ich für meinen Teil halte das wenn überhaupt nur wegen der Aufrüstbarkeit sinnvoll. Defekte o.ä. treten erst nach seeehr langer Zeit durchs Altern bedingt auf und vorher meist eh schon an anderen Komponenten!

Das Warten könnte sich für dich schon lohnen, da das neue Verfahren + ggf. ein Stepping-Upgrade etwas Mehrleistung bei weniger Stromverbrauch zutage bringen könnten. Nur werden die neuen GPUs verschiedene Händler auch zu verschiedenen Zeiten erreichen, sprich es könnte passieren, dass du bei den genannten Shops noch etwas warten musst. Da wäre es dann empfehlenswert mal eine kleine Mail an den Support zu schreiben, wann denn ungefähr damit gerechnet werden kann


----------



## zeroz (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*

Hi, hab den Support bei One.de angeschrieben zum Thema Verfügbarkeit der MX,  dieser konnte mir kein Datum nennen da ihnen noch keines vorliegt.


----------



## Patze93 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hast du schon bei Deviltech.de geschaut?


----------



## Alex555 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*



fadade schrieb:


> @alex: Wie ist denn der GPU-Wechsel bei Alienware einfacher? Haben die da ihr eigenes System? (bzw. achten sie auf ständige Kompatibilität zur Kühlung etc. ?)


 
Bei Alienware kann man das passende Vbios online beziehen. Teilweise kann man beim Dell Support das passende VBIOS beziehen, und spart sich so Modden bzw. das Herunterladen aus dem netz. 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wird bei Grafikkarten die man über dell bezieht die passende Kühlbracket mitgeliefert bzw die Kompatibilität zur alten Bracket gewährleistet?


----------



## zeroz (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*

Habe gelesen das ins Asus G75 Notebook bereits die neuen Nvidia Graka's verbaut werden.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*

also der support von one.de ist mh naja er bessert sich langsam. der von hawkforce und mysn ist sau gut.Devil tech würde ich untern tisch fallen lassen.

bei mysn und hawkforce kannste anrufen und mit dennen mal nen bissle quatschen.meistens kannste da noch nen bissle rabatt im vergleich zum online preis rausholen. oder aber nen messe gerät / vorstellungs stücke bzw presse sample bekommen.


----------



## zeroz (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*

Hi, ja der Support von One.de und mySN.de ist mir bisher positiv aufgefallen. Mit den Rest hatte ich bisher noch keine Kontakt. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Habe Antwort auch schon wieder von mySN.de bekommen die GTX670MX wird Anfang November in einige Modelle verbaut. 

Grüße


----------



## zeroz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*

Wie gut sind den die Notebooks von XMX im Vergleich zu MYSN?


----------



## stadler5 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*

Eigentlich sind das alles die selben Barbone von Clevo, die Reseller kaufen diese und tuen diese bei Bedarf bestücken.

Daher kommt es eigentlich nur auf den besten Preis und den besten Service an.


----------



## stylezwieback (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*



zeroz schrieb:


> Wie gut sind den die Notebooks von XMX im Vergleich zu MYSN?


 
baugleich


----------



## zeroz (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ mySN,  one.de oder?*

Hallo, ist nun eine bisschen her, seit ich in diesem Thread was geschrieben habe. Ja ich habe Ihn noch nicht gekauft ^^. 

Bin an der Zusammenstellung dran und weiß nicht so recht. Was mehr Sinn macht. 

Schwanken tue ich zwischen dem i5 und i7. Habe gelesen das der relativ schnell heiß wird und Strom frisst. Und der GTX670MX oder der GTX675MX ob es die 512MB und der Aufpreis von 100€ wirklich Wert ist. 

Da ich komplett auf das Notebook umsteige muss es schon sich lohnen aber trotzdem günstig bleiben, er ersetzt zwar nicht den Desktop PC aber sollte schon paar Jährchen durchhalten. Will halbwegs zocken können auch aktuelle Spiele sowie Filme gucken und Bilder bearbeiten. http://db.tt/RNEpngCm

Im Link findet man jeweils eine Zusammenstellung mit einem i5 und eine mit i7. 

Was könntet ihr mir also empfehlen?


----------



## zeroz (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ XMX welche Zusammenstellung?*

Ein kurzer Push


----------



## Supeq (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ XMX welche Zusammenstellung?*

Der von dir angegebene i5 ist nur nen 2-Kerner, davon würde ich auf jeden Fall abraten wenn du halbwegs zukunftssicher sein möchtest. Was die Grafikkarte angeht, liegt die 675 MX cirka 10% vor der 670, das lohnt sich IMO nicht, könnte aber bei dem ein oder anderen Spiel den Unterschied zwischen unspielbar und "grad noch erträglich" ausmachen.

Ich würd den i7(vor allem wegen Bildbearbeitung) kombiniert mit ner 670MX nehmen^^


----------



## Schinkennudel (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ XMX welche Zusammenstellung?*

Wenn es eine Amd Graka sein darf würde ich die 7970m nehmen, ist billiger und etwa so schnell wie eine GTX680m. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie die Endurotreiber im Moment funktionieren (viele hatten damit Probleme, ist aber schon ne Weile her).


----------



## zeroz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ XMX welche Zusammenstellung?*

Hi, leider gab es die AMD Ati nicht zur Auswahl. Habe mir nun das Notebook bestellt. GTX670MX und den i7.

Danke für die Tipps und Meinungen. 

Eine echt krasse Community


----------



## zeroz (6. März 2014)

*AW: Notebook bis max 1200€ XMX welche Zusammenstellung?*

Tja, Projekt "Highend Notebook" by XMX.e/One.de gescheitert. Empfehlen werde ich in Zukunft dieses Unternehmen nicht mehr, dafür hatte das Notebook in dieser kurzen Zeit einfach zu viele Probleme. Der Preis ist wohl doch nicht immer alles xD. Wer meine persönlich Meinung wissen will, eine andere Meinung braucht kann mich gerne dazu kontaktieren.


----------

